# case 580k diesel



## crackercow (Feb 18, 2016)

I need the complete exhaust system , bolts , gaskets ,manifold , adapter , muffler (non turbo) exhaust pipe


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy crackercow,

Welcome to the tractor forum. How did you come up with the handle "crackercow"??

Messick's will be your best bet to find the exhaust equipment for your tractor. They are a Case/IH dealership and they are close to a major Case/IH warehouse. Click on their ad at the top of this page.

Coleman Equipment Co. advertise on the internet that they have everything but the manifold for a 580K. If the manifold is available, I'm sure they can get it. 

I did not find a 580K in salvage.


----------



## crackercow (Feb 18, 2016)

I raise Florida Cracker Cattle they were brought to Florida circa 1500s they are on the endangered species list. Info at Florida Cracker Cattle.com


----------

